# Problem with red dot maybe



## stabow (Aug 6, 2016)

I took my Ruger Super Blackhawk to the gunsmith and had the Leupold base installed, I picked it up this morning, the match dot 2 red dot really doesn't  fit like I thought it was going to. Going to shoot it later today and see what happens. Might have to go with a 2x scope.


----------



## Lilly001 (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't like the way it stick out the back. Maybe some extended rings will let you center it.


----------



## stabow (Aug 6, 2016)

It came with Weaver rings but I had the gun drilled and tap for a Leupold base and rings for the strength. If it doesn't  work I can buy 1" rings and put a Leupold scope on it.


----------



## stabow (Aug 6, 2016)

Well shot half a box of shells so far so good at 25 yards will move out to 50 next time and hope everything holds together.


----------



## stabow (Aug 8, 2016)

Heck with it I put a scope on it, didn't like the way the red dot was mounted.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 9, 2016)

Is that a pistol scope?
Don't think I have ever seen one that big.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Aug 9, 2016)

I agree with you Frank. That mount makes both scope and red dot sit to far back for me. I am use to mine being centered over the frame or up on the barrel some.


----------



## stabow (Aug 9, 2016)

That's the Leupold base for revolvers so I don't know what else I can do , the scope is a shotgun scope a pistol scope might fit some better but don't have one at the moment. With the out lay of cash base gunsmith red dot and rings I'm at a loss as to what to say or do right now.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Aug 9, 2016)

Check out www.jackweigand.com.     they have a mount that doesn't require drilling. And allows for the scope to sit over the top of the gun.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 10, 2016)

The problem with anything other than a pistol scope is you have to have your eye very close to see through it. A pistol scope will allow you to see through the scope with it at arms length so you don't black your eye.

This picture is an example of a handgun scope.

In your Red Dot Picture can't you slide the red dot forward and put the rings on either side of the silver part?


----------



## frankwright (Aug 10, 2016)

Like this!

We will get you straightened out. Hang in there!


----------



## stabow (Aug 10, 2016)

SC thanks for the info.
Frank you would think that the red dot would line up like a scope but nooooo the square part sits right were the mount is , the only option will be get a Weaver mount . I can drill out a Weaver base to match the holes in the Leupold that would work.


----------

